# Sträucher am Teichrand



## Teich Greenhorn (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo allerseits.
Wir möchten an unserem Teichrand gerne eine Art Sichtschutz pflanzen.
Es sollte winterhart sein, keine großen Wurzeln bilden (wie z.B. einiger Bambus) und natürlich zu einem Teich passen.
Zypresen, Kirschlorbeere o.ä wollen wir nicht pflanzen weil diese unserer Meinung nach  nicht wirklich zum Teichbild passen.
Wir dachten eher an verschiedende höherwachsende Sträucher.
Von unseren ersten Gedanken, Bambus zu pflanzen sind wir angesicht div. Berichte hier im Forum wieder abgerückt.(Wurzelbildung)

Wir hoffen auf viele Tip's, Anregungen und Vorschläge.


MfG
       Thomas


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sträucher am Teichrand*

Servus Thomas

Bilder vom Teich 

Dein Album würde sich hervorragend dazu anbieten und du brauchst net dauernd Bilder hochladen  außer zur Aktualisierung 

Wir hatten Fackellilien und ???? (2. Bild, links, die orange blühende Pflanze) weiß leider den Namen nicht mehr, glaube es war eine Lilienart ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sträucher am Teichrand*

Hi Thomas,

es gibt auch Bambus den man in Teichnähe gefahrlos verwenden kann. Fargesia murilae ist so einer. Der wird 2 - 2,5m hoch wächst sehr dicht und wächst horstig - macht keine Ausläufer.

Höhere laubwerfende Gehölze machen direkt in Teichnähe viel Arbeit da alles im Wasser landet - von den Blütenresten im Frühjahr bis zu Früchten und Laub in Herbst.

Immergrüne sind da die bessere Alternative (werfen zwar auch nach und nach altes Laub ab, aber die einzelnen Blätter halten sich dann in Grenzen) Kannst ja z.B auch Rhododendren verwenden, die passen gut zu Teichen/Gewässern. Gibt schließlich hunderte von Arten/Sorten, von 30-40cm Höhe bis über 4-5m. Die höhere Luftfeuchte am Teich bekommt ihnen auch gut. Volle Sonne vertragen die (vor allen die kleinblättrigen) auch problemlos, wenn der Boden feucht bleibt (die 0815 Standartgartenmarktsorten mit den großen Blättern bekommen da aber schon mal einen Sonnenbrand)

@Helmut. das hohe orange bei Dir war ne Hemerocallis (Taglilie)

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sträucher am Teichrand*

Danke Frank 

Wünsche Dir noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## helga (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sträucher am Teichrand*

Hallo Thomas, vor Bambus brauchst Du nicht grundsätzlich Angst zu haben. Wie von Frank schon erwähnt, Fargesia murielae wächst horstig, aber sowieso alle Sorten von Fargesia wachsen ohne Ausläufer und können Deinem Teich nichts anhaben. Gibt es bis zu den verschiedensten Höhen wachsend, so z.B. Farg.Robusta campbell bis zu 4,- m hoch. Bambus sieht in Teichnähe immer schön aus. Vorsicht sollte man bei den Phyllostachys-Arten walten lassen. Aber mit richtiger Rhizomsperre sind auch diese ausläufertreibenden Bambusse in Schach zu halten (Betonung liegt hier auf "richtige"). Ich selber habe eine sehr hoch wachsende Phyllostachys-Art "eingesperrt" gerade mal 4 m vom Teich entfernt stehen. Wäre nicht die Rhizomsperre, wäre diese Entfernung absolut kein Hindernis, der Folie Schaden zuzufügen. Aber wie gesagt: sämtliche Fargesien sind horstbildend und dürfen sogar nicht in eine Rhiz.sperre gesetzt werden.  Das einzige Problem, das ich dabei sehe, ist, dass Bambus das ganze Jahr über Blätter abwirft und die landen dann im Teich, macht also je nach Windrichtung etwas Arbeit.
Was aber auch sehr schön ist, sind div. Arten Gräser, die je nach Sorte auch ziemlich hoch werden. Ich selber habe direkt neben dem Wasser z.B. Miscanthus in 3 verschiedenen Sorten und vor allem Zebragras, und Calamagrosti, welche recht aufrecht wachsen, so dass die Blätter nicht bis ins Wasser hängen. Beim Miscanthus muss ich zu späterer Zeit die unteren Blätter kürzen, damit sie eben nicht im Wasser hängen und dort faulen.
Schöne Grüße, helga


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sträucher am Teichrand*

Servus Helga

Wie heißt es so schön .... "Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte" ...

Würde mich sehr über Bilder als Anschauungsobjekt freuen


----------



## helga (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sträucher am Teichrand*

Hallo Helmut, ich dachte, mit Worten könnte ich erst mal weiterhelfen. Bilder, ja, aber da muss ich wahrscheinlich noch ein wenig vertrösten.
Bilder Gräser ?: Wir haben gerade den Mai angefangen. Gräser habe ich nach dem Winter natürlich Febr./März bis ein Stück über O.K.-Erdreich geschnitten, so dass jetzt die ersten 30 cm Grün das Tageslicht schnuppern, so dass das momentan herzlich wenig aussagen würde.
Bilder Bambus ?: denke ich mal dran. Möchte ihn natürlich im schönsten Zustand fotografieren. Nicht bei Regen wie im Augenblick und am liebsten nach seinem neuen Austrieb und nach Auslichten der alten Halme.
Bilder Rhizomsperre ?: da sieht man ja nur die 5 cm über der Erde rausschauen, die restlichen 65 cm sind ja in der Erde. Ist auf jeden Fall HDPE-Folie, 2 mm dick, mit Alu-Verschlussschiene, 4-fach verschraubt. Nichts ist sicher im Leben, sollte aber nach tatsächlich professioneller Auskunft reichen, um ihn in Grenzen zu halten. Da meine Fläche für diese Art Bambus (Phyll.vivax aureocaulis, bis zu 8 m hoch werdend - die er aber noch nicht hat) mit ca. 11m2  relativ klein ist, ist noch auf anderes zu achten, wie z.B. Auslichten bei Bedarf o.a., damit er keine ungewollten Flächen erobert.
Schöne Grüße, Helga


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sträucher am Teichrand*

Servus Helga

Alles klar  .... aber ich dachte an vorjahres/ältere Bilder 

Meine sind fast 4 Jahre alt


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sträucher am Teichrand*


Hallo ihr drei, einen schönen Sonntag euch.
Vielen Dank, für die schnellen Antworten.
Jetzt haben wir ja wenigstens ein paar Namen von Sträuchern und Bambusarten.
Ich werde, wenn ich meine Erde verteilt habe, mal ein paar Fotos einstellen.(dann sieht es um den Teich ordentlicher aus)
Ich werde mich jetzt mal im Internet auf die Suche nach Bildern von den Straüchern machen.
Bis dahin........noch einen schönen Sonntag.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## helga (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sträucher am Teichrand*

Hallo Helmut, schön, wenn Du Bilder von vor 4 Jahren hast. Vor 4 Jahren war hier noch der kompl. Garten im Umbruch. Da gab`s noch keinen Teich, keinen Bambus, nur eine - wie auch im Augenblick wieder - üppig blühende bereits alte Azalee. Sie ist auch der Grund - darüber hinaus aber auch die vorhandenen Gegebenheiten - dass der kleine Teich sich nach ihr richten musste. 
Und durch die angesprochenen Gegebenheiten waren wir irgendwie in einer Zwangslage. Wir haben Rat und Hilfe bei einer Gartenbaufirma geholt, weil wir selber in Sachen "Teich" vollkommen unwissend waren. Heute ist uns klar, nachdem ich im vergangenen Jahr auf dieses Forum gestoßen bin - leider viel zu spät - dass wir so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht haben, was man nur falsch machen kann. Jeder Gärtner, den man fragte, hatte teils selber keine Ahnung und riet von Teich ab, in mehreren verschiedenen Gartencentern machten wir die Erfahrung, dass jeder was anderes sagte. 
Ich will nicht allzu viele Worte machen: aber Tatsache ist: von Sumpfzone wußten wir nichts (heute besteht der kleine Teich in seinen Ausmaßen und läßt sich räumlich nicht mehr vergrößern oder ändern, also Sumpfzone anbauen), die Pflanzterrassen sind falsch angelegt (umlaufend eine Stufe von 15-20 cm tief und nur ca. 20 cm breit, schräg übergehend in eine Stufe von ca. 40 cm Tiefe, 50-60 cm Breite und einer Länge von ca. 1,50 m. Viel zu wenig, um schön und viel zu pflanzen). 
Eine Pumpe für den Bachlauf liegt sichtbar unten mitten drin (toll !!) 
Was an Pflanzen reinkam - alles schön mit Teicherde !! - heute bin ich dank Forum schlauer. An diversen Stellen zu viele Seekiesel, die lange nicht mehr so schön sind und nur verschlammen.
Folge von allem, dass wir uns dauernd mit Fadenalgen und solch schleimigen Algen rumplagen müssen. Im vergangenen Jahr haben wir auch schon mehrmals in der Woche nur Algen aufgewickelt. Habe manchmal das Gefühl, dass die schneller kommen als ich sie rausschaffen kann.
Das was an Pflanzen drin war, ging für mich aus unerklärlichen Gründen zum Teil kaputt. Auf die Frage im Gartencenter versprach man uns Abhilfe durch ein Düngemittel, welches mittels Gießkanne über die Teich-Oberfläche gegossen werden sollte. Danach ging der Kampf gegen Algen erst richtig los. Wir haben dann auf Anweisung irgendso einen Algenvernichter reinkippen müssen, mit der Folge - ich nehme es jedenfalls an, dass dies der Grund war - dass alle __ Binsen sprichwörtlich in dieselbigen gegangen sind und auch andere Pflanzen kümmerten od. eingingen.
Dann bin ich irgendwie auf dieses Forum gestoßen und habe schon einiges gelesen. 
So weiß ich heute, dass zu wenig Pflanzen drin sind, ich besser Sand anstelle dieser blöden Teicherde nehme und mehr Pflanzen rein müssen. 
Da ich immer einen Naturteich wollte, wäre eine Sumpfzone als Übergangszone zum übrigen Garten ideal gewesen, aber jetzt reicht der Platz nicht mehr. Gleich zu Anfang hätte die Wasserpfütze meinetwegen noch kleiner sein können, dafür aber einen Sumpfbereich mit den entsprechenden Pflanzen. 
Einige Wasserpflanzen habe ich bei Nymphaion schon bestellt und warte schon mit Sehnsucht darauf, damit da endlich mehr rein kommt. Ich hoffe nur, wenn ich das bestellte __ Hornkraut reinwerfe, dass das mir irgendwann den Blick auf die häßliche Pumpe mit Schlauch verdeckt. Bis heute habe ich es nicht geschafft, die sichtbaren Folienränder zu verdecken. Ich mag auch nicht Steine rundum legen.
So, ich höre mal auf - es ging ja eigentlich um was anderes, nämlich die Fotos.
Habe gestöbert Bilder von 2008 gefunden, da sieht man die angesprochenen Gräser, die in 2009 natürlich üppiger und größer waren - wenigstens etwas. Rhizomsperre habe ich beschrieben und Bambus werde ich wie gesagt nach dem Neuaustrieb fotografieren. Der war 2007 gepflanzt; einzelne Halme haben aber schon die über 4 m erreicht. Bis jetzt habe ich da nur Fotos gefunden, die während der Neuanlage entstanden sind.
Jetzt nur noch die richtigen Bilder hochladen ---   liebe Grüße, Helga
PS: Wenn ich heute über Algen klage, so sind diese Fotos auch hierfür nicht aussagekräftig, weil, wie gesagt die Fotos aus 2008 und die Misere ging in 2009 los und ist bis heute schlimmer geworden. Auf den Fotos ist noch schönes dunkles Wasser ohne Algen zu sehen und teilweise Pflanzen, die heute nicht mehr da sind. Schade.


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sträucher am Teichrand*

Servus Helga

Das wollte ich aber nicht als Kritik an Dir verstanden wissen 

Bilder deshalb, weil sich der anfragende User dann viel mehr vorstellen kann ... "Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte" ....


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sträucher am Teichrand*

Servus Helga

Du hast aber eine sehr schöne Teichlandschaft 

Herrlich eingewachsen


----------



## helga (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sträucher am Teichrand*

danke Helmut für`s Einstellen und auch für`s Kompliment. Das "Drumrum" gefällt uns ja auch und ist inzwischen noch schöner und im gesamten Garten auch dichter geworden. Aber was im Teich da noch so schön zu sehen ist, ist ja - wie gesagt - teilweise nicht mehr da. Hoffe, dass wir das noch hinkriegen.
Liebe Grüße, Helga


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sträucher am Teichrand*

Hallo Helga, hallo Helmut, es ist wirklich eine wunderschöne Teichlandschaft. Eine richtige Wohlfühl und Entspann-Oase. Kompliment.
Ich habe eben auch noch mal ein paar Bilder gemacht.(obwohl die Erde noch nicht verteilt ist)
An der Seite wo die Erde noch liegt suche ich den "Sichtschutz" in Form von Sträuchern und Bambus.
Ich habe übrigens schon Interesante Internetseiten zum Thema Bambus gefunden.Habe gar nicht gewußt, daß es so viele Sorten gibt. Da ist bestimmt das richtige mit dabei.

@Helmut, du hast doch fast für alles eine Antwort bzw. eine Lösung.Guckst du dir bitte mal mein kleines Problemchen an? https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26764

So, nun ist erst einmal Schluß für heute.

Liebe Grüße
                       Thomas


----------

